# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Restumping a weatherboard house

## amiko

Hi! 
I have a two bedroom weatherboard postwar house which needs restumping. I would like some advice please, on
1. Cost- how much does this cost? My house currently has about 16 steel posts surrounded by concrete. Cost breakdown (i.e. for restumping, fixing the doors/windows after, fixing the cracks on the walls, reconnecting the stairs, reconnecting the gas/plumbing/electrical/phone)
2. Turnaround time- how long will it take?
3. Expectation- any other nasty surprises I might not be aware of?
4. Recommendation- any good restumpers you had experience with? 
Any help welcome.
Thanks in advance!

----------


## SilentButDeadly

1. Cost- how much does this cost? Lots - the actual restumping shouldn't take more than a couple of hundred per stump but all the other crap that you'll have to deal with due to the house being re-shaped could be bugger all to a complete replacement of internal wall and floor lining and then some. No-one can tell how your house will respond to new stumps....but a pretty good guess is that if it is currently multi leveled then expect financial grief - have seen one little weatherboard cost its owner sixty grand as a result of restumping
2. Turnaround time- how long will it take? Couple of weeks to a couple of months for the restumping 3. Expectation- any other nasty surprises I might not be aware of? See 1.
4. Recommendation- any good restumpers you had experience with? Not in Windsor (Sydney?)

----------


## deltoid

If you are in Winsor (brisbane) I recently used Paul Simpson Restumping to replace 6 stumps at my house, they did a great job as far as I'm concerned. Only took them 2 days and cost a $3,200. No problems with door/window frames or cracked walls either.

----------


## leeton

6 stumps for $3200...and 2 days...I would do a great job for that money too...surely you have typed it worng.

----------


## deltoid

Nope, no mistake. The exact amount was $3,245.  
They replaced 2 concrete stumps with new concrete stumps. Replaced 2 wooden stumps with steel stumps. They knocked out a load bearing wall including cutting part of it with a diamond tip saw. The wall had a lot of pipe work on it as well which they had to work their way around and they then installed 2 concrete stumps in place of the wall. 
The guys turned up when they said they would, didn't leave any mess and didn't cause any cracking inside the house. They weren't the cheapest guys to come out and give me a quote however they had the best customer service.

----------

